# Ti 8a pei agapi...



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Δεν ξέρω μάτια μου τι *θα *πει αγάπη / I don’t know my eyes, what love means

Could someone tell me why In this sentence has the *θα*??
 
*θα* means *Will*, right? So the sentence should be: 
 
(I don't know my eyes, what love *will* mean) ?
 
 
Thank You


----------



## Lazor

Hello i'm new to this forum.

Anyway, we greeks when we ask what a word means we say "τι σημαίνει" or "τι θα πει" (i think it's gramatically incorrect but we actually use it more often) . So in your situation it has nothing do with the future . I can't remember how this gramatical phenomenon is called if it's called somehow


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Wellcome! 

Thank you very much Lazor, now I can understand! 

euxaristw para polu


----------



## Lazor

:dΠαρακαλώ


----------



## balgior

Lazor said:


> Hello i'm new to this forum.
> 
> Anyway, we greeks when we ask what a word means we say "τι σημαίνει" or "τι θα πει"



Hello! 

We also say: "τι πάει να πει"

Τι σημαίνει αγάπη; = Τι θα πει αγάπη; = Τι πάει να πει αγάπη; = What does love mean?


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

And how can I give the answer? Can I say:

H Agapi simainei...

h agaph pei...

 Thank You very much for the help Balgior!


----------



## Lazor

You can either say "(H) Agapi simainei - Η αγαπη σημαίνει" or "(H) Agapi tha pei - Η αγάπη θα πει " or of course "Agapi einai.. - Αγάπη είναι" . I write both in "greeklish" and greek just in case you need to copy paste them etc


----------



## balgior

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> And how can I give the answer? Can I say:
> 
> H Agapi simainei...
> 
> h agaph pei...
> 
> Thank You very much for the help Balgior!



You should say:

Αγάπη σημαίνει... = Αγάπη θα πει... = Αγάπη πάει να πει... = Love means...

We don't say "*Η* αγάπη" in this case. I don't know if there is a rule about this, but from a few examples I tried to think of, I figured out that we don't use an article when defining something, but we do when describing it (my examples were using the verb "είναι" - *Η* αγάπη είναι κάτι όμορφο). Maybe I'm not completely correct, but this is an issue to discuss in a different post, so...


----------



## anthodocheio

balgior said:


> You should say:
> 
> Αγάπη σημαίνει... = Αγάπη θα πει... = Αγάπη πάει να πει... = Love means...
> 
> We don't say "*Η* αγάπη" in this case. I don't know if there is a rule about this, but from a few examples I tried to think of, I figured out that we don't use an article when defining something, but we do when describing it (my examples were using the verb "είναι" - *Η* αγάπη είναι κάτι όμορφο). Maybe I'm not completely correct, but this is an issue to discuss in a different post, so...


 
I have an answer for this!
"Η αγάπη είναι κάτι όμορφο" means "Love is something beautiful" 
while "Αγάπη σημαίνει... = Αγάπη θα πει... = Αγάπη πάει να πει... " means "the word love means..."


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

One more thing that I know... Thank You all, very much!


----------

